# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  صلة الأرحام تزيد في الأعمار وتبارك الأرزاق

## أحمد عرفة

صلة الأرحام تزيد في الأعمار وتبارك الأرزاق د / أحمد عرفة 
عناصر الخطبة:
  1-    فضائل صلة الرحم في القرآن والسنة.
  2-    ما هي الرحم التي تحب صلتها وتحرم قطيعتها.
  3-    التحذير من قطيعة الأرحام وخطورة ذلك.
الموضوع وأدلته أولاً: فضائل صلة الرحم في القرآن والسنة:
قال الله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالاً كثيراً ونساءً واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام إن الله كان عليكم رقيباً)
 [النساء: 1].
أخرج ابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله: (واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام) يقول: اتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به، واتقوا الأرحام وصلوها.
وعن عكرمة في قوله: (الذي تساءلون به والأرحام) قال: قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يقول الله تعالى: صلوا أرحامكم فإنه أبقى لكم في الحياة الدنيا، وخير لكم في آخرتكم).
وأخرج ابن جرير عن الضحاك أن ابن عباس كان يقرأ (والأرحام) يقول: اتقوا الله لا تقطعوها.
وقال تعالى: (أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق كمن هو أعمى إنما يتذكر أولوا الألباب. الذين يوفون بعهد الله ولا ينقضون الميثاق. والذين يصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويخشون ربهم ويخافون سوء الحساب. والذين صبروا ابتغاء وجه ربهم وأقاموا الصلاة وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم سراً وعلانية ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة أولئك لهم عقبى الدار. جنات عدن يدخلونها ومن صلح من آباءهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب. سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار) [الرعد: 19-24].
وقال سبحانه: (فآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ذلك خير للذين يريدون وجه الله وأولئك هم المفلحون) [الروم: 38].
قال سعيد بن جبير في قوله تعالى: (والذين يصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل) يعني من الإيمان بالنبيين وبالكتب كلها ويخشون ربهم يعني يخافون من قطع ما أمر الله به أن يوصل أي كالرحم ويخافون سوء الحساب يعني شدة العذاب.

وأما عن فضل صلة الرحم في السنة المطهرة فإن فضلها عظيم وثوابها كبير كما بين ذلك المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث كثيرة من سنته الشريفة ومن ذلك الآتي:
1- صلة الرحم تزيد في العمر وتبارك في الرزق:
أخرج البخاري        ومسلم عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من سره أن يبسط له في رزقه وأن ينسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه) [ينسأ معناه: يؤخر له في أجله ويزداد له في عمره].
وأخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده والبيهقي عن عائشة رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (صلة الرحم، وحسن الخلق، وحسن الجوار، يعمرن الديار، ويزدن في الأعمار) [صححه العلامة في صحيح الجامع (3767)].
وأخرج الطيالسي عن عمرو بن سهل رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (صلة القرابة مثراة في المال، محبة في الأهل، منسأة في الأجل) [صححه العلامة الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3768)].
ومما قاله العلماء في معنى زيادة العمر وبسط الرزق الواردين في هذه الأحاديث ما يلي:
1- أن المقصود بالزيادة أن يبارك الله تعالى في عمر الإنسان الواصل ويهبه قوة في الجسم ورجاحة في العقل، ومضاء في العزيمة فتكون حياته حافلة بجلائل الأعمال.
2- أن الزيادة على حقيقتها فالذي يصل رحمه يزيد الله له في عمره ويوسع له في رزقه.
قال الإمام النووي في شرح صحيح مسلم ج16، ص88:
وأما التأخير في الأجل ففيه سؤال مشهور، وهو أن الآجال والأرزاق مقدرة لا تزيد ولا تنقص (فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون) [الأعراف: 34].
وأجاب العلماء بأجوبة الصحيح منها أن هذه الزيادة بالبركة في عمره، وبالتوفيق للطاعات، وعمارة أوقاته بما ينفعه في الآخرة، وصيانتها عن الضياع في غير ذلك والثاني أنه بالنسبة إلى ما يظهر للملائكة وفي اللوح المحفوظ ونحو ذلك، فيظهر لهم في اللوح أن عمره ستون سنة إلا أن يصل رحمه فإن وصلها زيد له أربعون، وقد علم الله سبحانه وتعالى ما سيقع له من ذلك وهو من معنى قوله تعالى: (يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت) [الرعد: 39] فبالنسبة إلى علم الله تعالى وما سبق له قدرة لا زيادة بل هي مستحيلة، وبالنسبة إلى ما ظهر للمخلوقين تتصور الزيادة وهو مراد الحديث.
2- صلة الرحم دليل على الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر:
أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليصل رحمه، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت).
3- من وصل رحمه وصله الله عز وجل:
أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (قال الله عز وجل: أنا الله وأنا الرحمن خلقت الرحم وشققت لها اسماً من اسمي فمن وصلها وصلته ومن قطعها قطعته- أو قال: "بتته" أي قطعته).
4- أفضل الصدقة الصدقة على الأرحام:
أخرج ابن خزيمة والحاكم وقال: صحيح على شرط مسلم عن أم كلثوم بنت عقبة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أفضل الصدقة صدقة على ذي الرحم الكاشح) [صححه العلامة الألباني في صحيح الجامع (1110)].
ومعنى الحديث: أن أفضل الصدقة على ذي الرحم الذي اضمر العداوة في كشحه؛ لأنها تكون صلة وصدقة لذي رحم مقاطع.
5- مضاعفة ثواب الصدقة على ذوي الأرحام:
أخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده والترمذي في سننه بسند صحيح عن سلمان بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الصدقة على المسكين صدقة، وهي على ذي الرحم اثنتان = صدقة وصلة) [صححه العلامة الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3858)].
وأخرج الطيالسي عن سلمان بن عامر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (صدقة ذي الرحم على ذي الرحم صدقة وصلة) [حسنه العلامة في صحيح الجامع (3763)].
قال الإمام المناوي في فيض القدير ج4، ص253:
وفئة التصريح بأن العمل قد يجمع ثواب عملين لتحصيل مقصودهما به، فلعامله سائر ما ورد في ثوابهما بفضل الله ومنته.
6- صلة الرحم سبب من أسباب دخول الجنة:
أخرج الإمام الترمذي في سننه وقال: حديث حسن صحيح عن عبدالله بن سلام رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (يا أيها الناس أفشوا السلام، وأطعموا الطعام، وصلوا الأرحام، وصلوا بالليل والناس نيام، تدخلوا الجنة بسلام).
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أطب الكلام، وأفش السلام، وصل الأرحام، وصل بالليل والناس نيام، ثم ادخل الجنة بسلام) [رواه ابن حبان وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (1019)].
7- صل رحمك وإن قطعك:
أخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده بإسناد جيد عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال: قلت: يا رسول الله أخبرني بفواضل الأعمال؟ فقال: (يا عقبة صل من قطعك، وأعط من حرمك، وأعف عمن ظلمك).
وأخرج البخاري وغيره عن عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ليس الواصل بالمكافئ ولكن الواصل الذي إذا قطعت رحمه وصلها).
وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له: يا رسول الله إن لي قرابة، أصل ويقطعوني، وأحسن إليهم ويسيئون إليّ، وأحلم عليهم ويجهلون علي، فقال: إن كنت كما قلت فكأنما تسفهم المل- الرماد الحار- ولا يزال معك من الله ظهير عليهم ما دمت على ذلك).
ثانياً: ما هي الرحم التي تجب صلتها وتحرم قطيعتها؟:
اختلف العلماء في حد الرحم التي تجب صلتها وتحرم قطيعتها على قولين:
الأول: قالوا بأن الرحم التي تجب صلتها خاصة بكل رحم محرم بحيث لو كان أحدهما ذكراً والآخر أنثى حرمت مناكحتها  وعلى هذا القول لا يدخل أولاد الأعمام ولا أولاد الأخوال في الأرحام.
الثاني: قالوا بأن الرحم تطلق على الأقارب الذين يجمعك وإياهم نسب واحد سواء كان ذا محرم أم بينك وبينه توارث أم لا وهذا هو الصواب الذي رجحه النووي والقرطبي وابن حجر وغيرهم ويستدل بصحة هذا القول بحديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إنكم ستفتحون أرضاً يذكر فيها القيراط فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً) رواه مسلم.
فالرحم التي توصل ثلاثة أنواع:
1- رحم عامة: وهم من تربطك بهم علاقة الإسلام وهؤلاء كما يقول الإمام القرطبي: يجب مواصلتهم بملازمة الإيمان والمحبة لأهله ونصرتهم، والنصيحة لهم وترك مضارتهم.
2- رحم خاصة: وهي رحم القرابة من طرفي الرجل أبيه وأمه وتجب لهم من الحقوق ما للعامة وزيادة كالنفقة وتفقد أحوالهم وترك التغافل عن أحوالهم وتعاهدهم في أوقات ضروراتهم.
3- رحم القريب غير المسلم: فأجاز الإسلام صلتهم بالبر والإحسان إليهم وليس ذلك بمحرم ولا منهي عنه لأن مجرد فعل المعروف معهم وصلتهم لا يستلزم المودة والتحابب المنهي عنه والدليل على ذلك قوله تعالى: (لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين) [الممتحنة: 8].
قال العلماء: وحقيقة الصلة العطف والرحمة، فصلة الله سبحانه وتعالى عبارة عن لطفه بهم ورحمته إياهم وعطفه بإحسانه ونعمه أو صلتهم بأهل ملكوته الأعلى وشرح صدورهم لمعرفته وطاعته.
وقال القاضي عياض: ولا خلاف أن صلة الرحم واجبة في الجملة وقطيعتها معصية كبيرة.
وقال الإمام النووي: واختلفوا في حد الرحم التي تجب صلتها فقيل: هو كل رحم محرم بحيث لو كان أحدهما ذكراً أو أنثى حرمت مناكحتها، وقيل: هو عام في كل رحم من ذوي الأرحام في الميراث يستوي في ذلك المحرم وغيره وهو الصواب. [شرح صحيح مسلم، ج16، ص87].
وقال الإمام النووي رحمه الله: صلة الرحم هي الإحسان إلى الأقارب على حسب حال الواصل والموصول فتارة تكون بالمال وتارة بالخدمة وتارة بالزيادة والسلام وغير ذلك.
ثالثاً: التحذير من قطيعة الرحم وخطورة ذلك:
قال تعالى: (فهل عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم. أولئك الذين لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم) [محمد: 22، 23].
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله تعالى خلق الخلق حتى إذا فرغ منهم قامت الرحم فقالت: هذا مقام العائذ بك من القطيعة قال: نعم، أما ترضين أن أصل من وصلك وأقطع من قطعك، قالت: بلى، قال: فذاك لك، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اقرءوا إن شئتم: (فهل عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم. أولئك الذين لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم) [محمد: 21- 23].
وأخرج الإمام الترمذي في سننه والحاكم في المستدرك وقال: صحيح الإسناد عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما من ذنب أجدر أي أحق- أن يجعل الله لصاحبه العقوبة في الدنيا ما يدخر له في الآخرة من البغي وقطيعة الرحم).
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن جبير بن مطعم رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا يدخل الجنة قاطع) قال سفيان: يعني قاطع رحم.
وأخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده بإسناد صحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن أعمال بني آدم تعرض كل خميس وليلة جمعة فلا يقبل عمل قاطع رحم).
وأخرج أبو يعلى بإسناد جيد عن رجل من خثعم قال: أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في نفر من أصحابه فقلت: أنت الذي تزعم أنك رسول الله؟ قال: "نعم" قال: قلت: يا رسول الله، أي الأعمال أحب إلى الله؟ قال: الإيمان بالله، قلت: يا رسول الله، ثم مه؟ قال: "ثم صلة الرحم" قلت: يا رسول الله: أي الأعمال أبغض إلى الله؟ قال: "الإشراك بالله" قلت: يا رسول الله: ثم مه؟ قال: "قطيعة الرحم" قلت: يا رسول الله: ثم مه؟ قال: "ثم الأمر بالمنكر والنهي عن المعروف").
وروي عن الباقر أن أباه زين العابدين رضي الله عنهما قال: لا تصاحب قاطع الرحم فإني وجدته ملعوناً في كتاب الله في ثلاثة مواضع: 
1- الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون) [البقرة: 27].
2- والذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك لهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار) [الرعد: 25].
3- فهل عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم. أولئك الذين لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم) [محمد: 22، 23].
آية سورة القتال واللعن فيها صريح والرعد واللعن فيها بطريق العموم لأن ما أمر الله به أن يوصل يشمل الأرحام وغيرها، والبقرة واللعن فيها بطريق الاستلزام إذ هو من لوازم الخسران.
وقد نقل الإمام القرطبي في تفسيره اتفاق الأمة على وجوب صلة الرحم وحرمة قطعها. (الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر: ج2، ص138).


والله من وراء القصد وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل للتواصل مع الكاتب 
0119133367
Ahmedarafa11@yahoo.com

----------

